# Barbizon currently has a lot of job openings



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2014)

The national Barbizon employment page is: http://www.barbizon.com/careers.html

EDIT:
I originally listed several jobs here. What I didn't think about at the time is that Barbizon is a large company with an ever changing list of job opportunities in multiple cities.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish Barbizon did in house repairs. I love their company they are my number one spot to shop for all expendables.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 16, 2014)

Amiers said:


> I wish Barbizon did in house repairs. I love their company they are my number one spot to shop for all expendables.



The Atlanta office does!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Amiers (Dec 16, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The Atlanta office does!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I don't live near ATL, lol


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 16, 2014)

Amiers said:


> I don't live near ATL, lol


 
I figured.  Just wanted to make the point that at least some do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jhochb (Mar 7, 2015)

Amiers said:


> I wish Barbizon did in house repairs. I love their company they are my number one spot to shop for all expendables.


 
I know Im further than Atlanta but both FL offices do & I came from the Denver office where I started the repair Dept.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 7, 2015)

This is a pretty old thread you got some inside info.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 8, 2015)

While this is an old thread, there are currently more jobs available than when I started this thread. With Barbizon being such a large company, it looks like a good page to keep an eye on if you are looking for work.


----------



## Amiers (May 13, 2017)

Fluffing an old thread. 

As they have started hitting the job boards again. 

Still my goto for expendables. Every time I buy online cause I don't want to bother the people in the Chicago with my simple orders. I get a phone call the next day or two from them tell me to just call them instead of doing it myself. 

Loving their enthusiasm each time. A+


----------



## jhochb (May 24, 2017)

Good Morning All

most of our offices do in-house repairs.
Miami & Orlando are quite busy , there are 3 of us down here.
Denver has an in-house Tech
NY & Boston


----------

